
Tom Ellsworth GitHub – Why Microsoft Paid $7.5B for the Future of Software - TomK32
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEb1cvZG3GU
======
TomK32
Watched a few of his videos in the past, not surprised that he's now done one
on github.

